# Benimar Fitted Microwave



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Don't know if this type of microwave is fitted to all Benimars (or indeed other vans) but thought it was worth flagging.

Mine was fitted with a microwave with a rotary dial where you set the minutes of cooking time. 

What happened was that when it was not connected to the mains, the dial was turned around to the maximum cooking time (??55mins), either whilst cleaning, or perhaps by my grandson ??. 

And there it stayed, until the time several weeks later when I plugged it into the mains to cool the fridge down ready for our trip. 

When I returned to the van several hours later there was a terrible smell of smoke and the remains of a tea towel that had been left in the microwave (as a rattle preventer) 

Apart from a knackered microwave, thankfully that was the only lasting damage, and the smell of smoke eventually disappeared. 

I replaced it (at RDH's expense) with a push button one, which only sets if power is present. 

Worth checking a rectifying I feel


Andrew


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Andy

Why did RDH replace it for you? as far as I can see this was not their fault at all, but if this is a confession because you feel some guilt at RDH's demise then I would not worry as I am sure a Microwave was not the cause of them going out of business (not the microwave alone anyway !)


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Andrew

The same sort of thing happened to a microwave we used at work once. I bought the cheapest one i could find for the staffroom, and it went off for ages with my cup of tea i was warming up. when i went to the kitchen the place was full of steam and the mains had tripped.

I have always stayed away from that type since, and got one for the van with the press button timers, at a little extra cost. 

I never thought to tip anyone off here  so i'm glad you have.

Dave


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I have one of those in my 'van, but it has a 13amp plug into a switched socket which is normally off unless the mw is used. That is just a normal safety precaution not because I had thought of what you have described, happening, so I'll keep that in mind too.

With our press button mw at home recently, I accidently set it to 100% instead of 10% in order to de-frost a pie: after about 20 minutes I heard this crackling bubbling noise .......... that'll teach her to get me doing cooking :wink: 

H


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

GeorgeTelford said:


> Hi Andy
> 
> Why did RDH replace it for you? as far as I can see this was not their fault at all,


Probably because they agreed with me that it was bad practice to wire it directly into the 240 volt system without any kind of isolation device.

Furthermore for about £35 they could have provided a switch that trips out when the supply is removed (ie removal of the hook up cable) and will not
be energised until the trip is reset, thus preventing what could have been a very serious situation

Andrew


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Andy

My post was TIC


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Hi George,

No problem. I just felt others should be warned in case theirs were also wired in this way.

Andrew


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Andy

Dont all microwaves require you to push start? or at least open and close door to restart?

Had they wired to a fuse spur?

going down to have a llok at mine now.

Geo


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Hi George,

In response to your questions, No,No,and No

Wired directly into the 240V supply through a connector block!


Andrew


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi 

No wonder they coughed for a new microwave.

connector block indeed, the amount of eople that believe that its always qualified sparkies that do this work....

you would at least expect some common to be applied..


----------



## RoadProAndy (May 23, 2005)

If it was the microwave which Benimar fit as standard in some vehicles, it wa a 12V unit which means that it was always connected to the power (until the battery ran down of course)
I have one in the RoadPro Laika and it's great! I use it on most days when I',m on the road and would not want to be without it.
Most people (99%+) don't understand 12V microwaves and think that they must either a) not work or b) destroy the battery. Wrong on both counts as long as you have decent battery capacity - a particular axe that I like to grind.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

It was a standard fit by Benimar, but was as I stated, 240volt operation only.

From your user ID I assume you are connected with Roadpro and understand your desire to extoll the virtues of a 12 volt microwave, but as I had mentioned 240 volts operation 3 times in this thread, it doesn't seem appropriate to use this thread for the purpose.

I started this thread to warn people of a potentially dangerous situation, and would not want them in any way to believe it concerned 12 volt systems 

Andrew


----------

